# Post and Beam repair



## dartrpm (Oct 22, 2009)

So our house got attacked by both poria and moisture ants.  We have remidated both infections and now are left with one post that is almost eaten through and two damaged beams.  The house was built in 1914, located in Western Washington.  This is the only damage to the foundation that i can identify.  

The damage is located at the far outside corner of the house.  One of the beams is has about 16-20 of damage and the other beam has about 20-24 of damage.  The post is gone, and has to be replaced.  My question is, is thie repair as easy as it looks.  
My thoughts are:
1.  Use a beam and jacks to take the load off of the damaged post and beams.
2.  Remove damaged Post and cut off damaged sections of one beam and completely remove the other beam.
3.  Replace Post
4.  Add new post at location of cut off beam.
5. Slice in new beam.
6.  On the section were I removed the beam, it is only about 4 feet from the damaged post and the next post.  That is why I will remove the beam and replace completely instead of slicing in a new section.
7.  When finished lower weight back onto repaired section and call it a weekend.

Am I missing anything that would cause me danger or make the situation worse?

Are two 25 ton Jacks enough for this small of repair?


----------



## travelover (Oct 23, 2009)

Given the consequences of messing this up, I'd hire a structural engineer to assess and make recommendations. You may feel competent to then make the repairs yourself, or decide to have someone else handle it. 

Until you know what needs to be done, I would consider professional consultation a good investment.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree. The money you save by hiring a professional to send you in the right direction , is worth the $$ you will save after you do it wrong and need to do it again. 
And then we can help to answer your questions of what is next, and how does it really feel to be under a house with a jack holdin it up.:hide:

Also, remove as much damaged area you need to for the folks who are going to look at it, to get a clear picture.

This can be an easy job or a really tough one.


----------



## SanfordAndSons (Nov 22, 2010)

Just wondering were you went with this? I have a similar problem. If you went ahead wth the replacement did you take any pictures?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2010)

Joining beams is for the pro, Your plan looks good and change all the beams, 1914 lumber is stronger than todays, so over do it a little. You probably don,t have a load bearing footing where you would put an extra post.


----------

